# Smoking Meat Newsletter!



## SmokinRuss (Oct 12, 2017)

OMG I just received my latest newsletter and Jeff's recipe for bacon-wrapped smoked sausage stuffed with ham and cheddar. Can't wait to try it! Thanks Jeff


----------

